# .44 Mag Kill



## chicken hawk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey folks I got my 1st and 2nd hand gun kills yesterday afternoon.  2 does @ 59 yards with my S&W 629 .44 mag.  The gun has a 8 3/8 inch barrel.  I was shooting Hornaday 240 gr. XTPs.  Both deer dropped on the spot!


----------



## JWarren (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats....I remember the feeling and it has been a long time since I got my first.


----------



## thurmongene (Oct 18, 2010)

Way to go chick hawk,  I know you are one excited man!!


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 18, 2010)

Elmer Keith would be proud.Good job.


----------



## Wade95 (Oct 18, 2010)

Outstanding!  Great shooting!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations!  I remember that as well, and I'm sure that you will for a long time too!


----------



## sogafishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats cant wait until my first pistol kill.


----------



## chicken hawk (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I may not take my rifel the rest of the season....well maybe. haha


----------



## Dub (Oct 19, 2010)

chicken hawk said:


> Thanks guys.  I may not take my rifel the rest of the season....well maybe. haha



You summed up what I was _*hoping *_to do although I suspect I'd of taken my .270 along, too.  Just feel naked without it.   



chicken hawk said:


> Hey folks I got my 1st and 2nd hand gun kills yesterday afternoon.  2 does @ 59 yards with my S&W 629 .44 mag.  The gun has a 8 3/8 inch barrel.  I was shooting Hornaday 240 gr. XTPs.  Both deer dropped on the spot!





That is outstanding.  Certainly a great way to start off your season.




We also share the exact same taste in handgun hunting artillery.    I'm fool over the caliber and really like my 8  3/8"  launcher for it, too. 














I ran out of handloads this summer.  I put a poll on here and your bullet was hands down the suggested load.  Midway had 'em on sale.  I figured 3 boxes would get me sighted in and enough to hunt with.




It's looking like I'll get in the woods maybe late December.  I may have a chance to bag one this year...slim chance.  Gotta love untimely injuries.


I hope your season continues along the sucessful path you've started on.  Keep us posted.


----------



## douglasgerlach (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome Job.  I can almost hear the backstraps sizzlin.


----------



## pnome (Oct 20, 2010)

Sweet!  Congrats!


----------



## gahunter70 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have that same gun in a 6.5",love it, the trigger is superb. I just got this one but had one several years ago until someone else decided they needed it more than me. I killed a buck and a doe at 96 and 98yds with 180 xtps. I may step up to the 240's with this one. I may try and find some better sites,don't really want to scope it.Enjoy yours. Great gun.



Dub said:


> You summed up what I was _*hoping *_to do although I suspect I'd of taken my .270 along, too.  Just feel naked without it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackbear (Nov 9, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------

